# NorCal/Bay Area's Really Friendly Caravan to Marv's BBQ 2009



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

:mickey: Yes, we are the most friendliest and loving caravan of Nor-Cal. We like group hugs and handshakes. :heart: Please join us in this peaceful ride down to Marv's BBQ this Saturday, June 27th, 2009. :sunny:

We're meeting at Starbucks not because we're preps, metro, or cliche, but we just love beverages with caffeine in it (or no caffeine, whichever you prefer).
:hat2:

Starbucks
125 Bernal Rd, San Jose, CA 95119
Yahoo! Maps, Driving Directions, and Traffic

We're meeting up at 10:15am. Please be kind and be on time. 

In this caravan so far....

oliceman: Vestax aka Anthony

:cowboy: maestro aka Jody

:biker: dingaling aka Leon

:cyclist: whiterabbit aka Steve

:indian_chief: simplicityinsound aka Bing

:army: shinjohn aka shinjohn

You can't miss us, we'll be playing this song called YMCA really loud.

still waiting on Jay, skylar, and a few others, since they will probably meet up with us as well. 

Please let us know if you're coming. We'll wait for you.


Also, out of respect and courtesy for Marv, regardless if you're an OG or new antendee, *please make sure you RSVP this event.* Thank you!


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Nor-Cal Really Friendly Caravan to Marv's BBQ 2009*

awesome i'm a cowboy!


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Nor-Cal Really Friendly Caravan to Marv's BBQ 2009*

10:15 PM?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Nor-Cal Really Friendly Caravan to Marv's BBQ 2009*



shadowfactory said:


> 10:15 PM?


Yes, we like to be casually late. 

Thanks for catching that.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Nor-Cal Really Friendly Caravan to Marv's BBQ 2009*

Nice smilies, Anthony. Haven't seen the gang much these days and lookin' forward to catching up and seeing what everyone has been up to.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Nor-Cal Really Friendly Caravan to Marv's BBQ 2009*

in! lol

i thought steve was going by himself?

by the way Anthony.. holy crap your car install has changed! nice dude!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Nor-Cal Really Friendly Caravan to Marv's BBQ 2009*

for those who dont do whorebucks, there is also a jambajuice next door for you sissy non coffee drinkers 

see you guys sat...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Nor-Cal Really Friendly Caravan to Marv's BBQ 2009*

OMG!
The icons really represent the peep! Esp that maestro mofo...


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

miztahsparklez said:


> in! lol
> 
> i thought steve was going by himself?
> 
> by the way Anthony.. holy crap your car install has changed! nice dude!


Thank you Jason.... but unfortunately, a couple of months ago, I gave the car to my brother. I am really stock this time.... LOL...

See you this Saturday bro...




dual700 said:


> OMG!
> The icons really represent the peep! Esp that maestro mofo...


Eng, you're just jealous because you can't be part of the village people.  We'll be missing you regular so-cal folks this year. I was hoping Albert would come up to play some street fighter. And Jun... has higher priority now... we've been demoted.... :laugh:




Alphakenny1.... where you at!? My wedding mc is MIA too.... 

Man, you guys and your ball and chains...... oh wait....


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm in. Just got my RSVP confirmation sort of last minute.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Can I join your Trek
















:jester:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Ant. Can you come pick me up?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Can I join your Trek
> 
> http://pics.livejournal.com/ecctv/pic/00hzc3rq/s640x480
> 
> :jester:


Michael, I know we are very friendly and cool, but we don't expect you guys to go 1 hour north, and 1 hour back just to join our Caravan. 





James Bang said:


> Ant. Can you come pick me up?


The answer to your question is the same for the following questions...

Do you carry my last name?
Can you kick my ass in street fighter?
Are you having my baby?

As much as you want to say a specific answer, I'm sorry, it doesn't work that way!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Okay, I'll PM you my addy. I can't wait!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bertholomey - (Jason)

This is awesome - I would like to join the caravan. I was trying to find the addy for the change in venue so I could throw it in Google maps. I was going to caravan with Zach, but got a PM yesterday that he is not going to make it. 

As it turns out, my hotel is on Tully in San Jose, so this makes it 1000 times easier for me. Thank you for putting this together!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll join.

mSaLL - Marc


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

I just wanted to make sure everyone in the caravan has returned their RSVP! I am almost out of room and sending out confirmations today so if you don't have a confirmation you will NOT be let in the gate!


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

are we supposed to print out the paypal confirmation of the payment received to get in the gate?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

maestro said:


> are we supposed to print out the paypal confirmation of the payment received to get in the gate?


Yes


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Quick question for you all.....

Is anyone in this group going to be coming back to San Jose Saturday evening? If so, would it be possible for me to catch a ride down to the BBQ and back to San Jose? I will be in a rental car, so there would be no need to take up more parking space at the venue. I'll certainly pitch in for gas. 

Also, I would love the opportunity to get to listen to one of the Nor Cal systems on the way (I know it would be from the pass seat, but it would still be a good experience). 

If not, no problem - I still appreciate the opportunity to caravan.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> I just wanted to make sure everyone in the caravan has returned their RSVP! I am almost out of room and sending out confirmations today so if you don't have a confirmation you will NOT be let in the gate!


Hey Marv, just to give you a heads up, one of our past antendees Jon (goes by Jay or JayRY101 on forums) wanted to attend. He said he'll contact you.



bertholomey said:


> snip


I'm sure we could figure out something. 

So far, we have 3 guys, Chu, Dan, Peter needing a ride down to the BBQ. I can't really speak for them but I think we have at least 4 other guys driving their own cars.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Quick question for you all.....
> 
> *Is anyone in this group going to be coming back to San Jose Saturday evening? If so, would it be possible for me to catch a ride down to the BBQ and back to San Jose?* I will be in a rental car, so there would be no need to take up more parking space at the venue. I'll certainly pitch in for gas.
> 
> Also, I would love the opportunity to get to listen to one of the Nor Cal systems on the way (I know it would be from the pass seat, but it would still be a good experience).


I'll be coming back on Saturday evening if you need a ride. But my system suxors, so you probably will want to ride down with somebody else. :blush:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I appreciate that - I would love to catch a ride with you. 

I'll see you at Starbucks!


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Ill be at the BBQ..... but as it stands unless something changes I wont be at the competition and instead leaving Marv's directly for Oakland airport to catch a flight....:rifle:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Ill be at the BBQ..... but as it stands unless something changes I wont be at the competition and instead leaving Marv's directly for Oakland airport to catch a flight....:rifle:


Damn Fred, that really sucks. Looking forward to listen to the Saturn or Passat. Look me up!


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Well I will still be at the BBQ... But got my flight at 10:30


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah fred...damn, i was REALLY hoping to take a listen to the saturn...

but i guess listneing to Todd's new system and hopefully the Mercedes will be there.


----------

